# Lost My member number to make banner help?



## ttjay89 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi

When i joined the TTforum i also paid to become a TTOC member, i had the pack you get sent through the post which has all my details on and member numbers but that has been lost now due to a house move, also because i havent had time to get round to making my little TTOC banner on my profile so i can gain access to the marketplace and i can be seen as a full member, is there anyway i can be sent my member details so i can do all this?

Any help would be great!

Many Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Put a post in the TTOC section you should get sorted from there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttjay89 said:


> Hi
> 
> When i joined the TTforum i also paid to become a TTOC member, i had the pack you get sent through the post which has all my details on and member numbers but that has been lost now due to a house move, also because i havent had time to get round to making my little TTOC banner on my profile so i can gain access to the marketplace and i can be seen as a full member, is there anyway i can be sent my member details so i can do all this?
> 
> ...


Never mind: my membership number got changed along the way from 00178 to 00187. One of 'those things' :roll:


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> ttjay89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Nope, always been 00187 according to the shop records, lost in translation maybe ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Owners Club said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ttjay89 said:
> ...


Certainly not. Still got my original TTOC membership card with 00178. Doesn't matter though, what's in a 9 :wink:


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Well the shop records go back to the start of the club in 2003 and another member has that number must be wrong then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Owners Club said:


> Well the shop records go back to the start of the club in 2003 and another member has that number must be wrong then


My second membership card (from July 2003) has the membership number 00178, as did my first membership card I had when Russell was still chairman. 
The new design membership card however, the one with the chip, has the 'new' membership number 00187. So I have dual membership :lol: :lol:


----------

